# Kubota loader fluid



## caryc (Nov 3, 2019)

B7100HST-D

I bought all the manuals on the tractor but none of them have the loader info in them. How do you check how much fluid is in the loader reservoir. My other two tractors have loaders on them and the frames are the reservoir same as the Kubota, but they have a small pipe plug 3/4 of the way up the reservoir frame. You just remove the plug and add fluid till it comes out of the hole then put the plug back in it. 

I can't find any such thing on this Kubota loader.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

The manual for the loader may be a separate manual. Is your loader a B1630, B1640 or a B1640A?


----------



## caryc (Nov 3, 2019)

pogobill said:


> The manual for the loader may be a separate manual. Is your loader a B1630, B1640 or a B1640A?


There are places on each side of the loader mainframe where there used to be labels of some kind. They are long gone and nothing is readable. This loader has two double acting lift cylinders on the main frame and two double acting cylinders on the bucket.

Looking at the Tractor Data site I see it listed with the B1630C loader. Is there a manual online somewhere?

This is not my tractor and I don't want to sink any more money into it than I already have.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I think Jensales has a loader manual.... $25.00 or something like that, I believe.


----------



## caryc (Nov 3, 2019)

pogobill said:


> I think Jensales has a loader manual.... $25.00 or something like that, I believe.


Thank you but, as I said, this is not my tractor and I don't want to sink any more money in it that I already have. 

Since every Kubota that I've ever seen has a loader on it, I thought maybe someone would know the answer to my question. Maybe Kubotas aren't as prevalent as I thought. Doesn't anyone here own a Kubota with a loader on it?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Do you have any pictures? Perhaps your hydraulics run off of the tractor and not a separate reservoir. Follow the hoses. 
If the reservoir is in the right side upright, is there a filler bung on the top?


----------



## caryc (Nov 3, 2019)

pogobill said:


> Do you have any pictures? Perhaps your hydraulics run off of the tractor and not a separate reservoir. Follow the hoses.
> If the reservoir is in the right side upright, is there a filler bung on the top?


Yes, there is a filler bung on the right side upright.


----------

